# Vitamins/ supplements during 2ww



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello 

I'm taking pregnacare, omega 3 1000mg, co-enzyme q10 3x 30mg, zinc, royal jelly 500mg, bee propolis 1000mg, selenium 200mg and wheatgrass. Does anyone know what I should stop, if any, after ET?

Thanks 

She  xxx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi there, well, everything you're taking now is BRILLIANT! After the pregnancy test, I think you can taper off the Royal Jelly and Bee Propolis, as that's what I did. I personally think they are harmless in pregnancy, BUT they are not recommended in pregnancy, so I just stopped them after my preg test and finished the packs.

I will also post my regime, that took me about a year to find all the info about, just in case anyone else looks at this post.

Fingers crossed!!!!


A xx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

So many of you have contacted me regarding what supplements I took during my fertility treatment. So I have decided to make the information more easily accessible... Here it is...

_Angel Bumps' Pregnancy/Fertility Protocol!!!_

Be warned... here is the LONGEST list you will ever see, but if I didn't explain what each thing was for, then you'd only question it, naturally! So, I have put a short explanation of what each thing is used for and why and you can come to your own conclusions. I suggest you check the stuff out on the internet or via your clinic or GP before you take any of it, to ensure you have peace of mind that it is all safe for you to take!! It took about a year to gather all this information and it is copied and pasted in my digital diary which takes up about 50 pages of information, so believe me, this is the SHORTENED version! LOL!

Here goes....

I've posted this to other people and on other fertility sites, but I thought it also might help you all:

Just to let you know: my cousin tried for 2 and a half years before she got pregnant. In the end, she started using ovulation kits and got pregnant straight away. She was soooo sure of the date she ovulated, due to the dates of her period, but she was wrong. All she needed to buy was simple ovulation kits! Honestly.

I was never pregnant prior to trying IVF (to my knowledge) - for 20 years, until I changed my diet and started taking supplements seriously. There are very basic things you can also do to encourage sperm to meet the egg, for the egg to then fertilize and then for the embryonic cells to first of all multiply and implant, but you need to be eating the right things and taking the right supplements.

Here is a list of stuff I took:

You can buy from Holland & Barrett, Boots, ASDA, www.naturesbest.co.uk, etc:

• Take Evening Primrose Oil (High Strength) from first day of period for 14 days, then stop at ovulation and DON'T take for another 14 days or until your period comes again. EPO can cause your period to start, that is why you only take it up until ovulation, not after. It's a stop and start supplement not to be taken permanently. If pregnant, don't take. But keep using this procedure until you do become pregnant!

If you are trying to conceive naturally, you may wish to try cough medicine - sounds daft, but he theory is right:

Robitussin and it's Effect on Cervical Mucus
Robitussin works on the cervical mucus and increases your chances of getting pregnant. The sperm can swim up to meet the egg much more easily when your mucus is slippery!

Robitussin is a popular brand of cough syrup and it might be surprising to consider its relation with fertility. But the fact is that this expectorant is used to loosen and thin mucus of a different kind too, called cervical mucus, in women. Robitussin is only a specific brand and any expectorant that contains guaifenesin as the only active ingredient can be used in its place. Generic versions are most likely available as well. Be sure to carefully inspect the ingredients list to make sure the ONLY active ingredient as guaifenesin. Any other ingredients can diminish the effect you are looking for.

What is the recommended dose of Robitussin (or other cough medicine that only contains guaifenesin as the active ingredient?
The recommended dose for improving cervical mucus is two teaspoons (200 mg) taken orally three times per day. Recommended dosage is two teaspoons (200 mg) taken orally three times per day. If mucus still appears thick, you can take as the maximum dosage as listed on the label of the cough medicine. Water intake should be increased to encourage cervical mucus production and a full glass should take with each dose of guaifenesin.

If you're taking Clomid (clomiphene citrate, Serophene) as an ovulation inductor, it may help to know that it can cause hostile mucus in 30 percent or more of women using it. Higher doses of Clomid tend to be more associated with less cervical fluid and a thinner uterine lining, than the 50 mg dose and Robitussin can help to reverse this.

What cycle days should I take Robitussin (cough medicine that only contains guaifenesin as the active ingredient)?
Most doctors suggest taking Robitussin five days before and including the day of ovulation for a total of 6 days during your cycle.This helps provide the optimal environment to help the sperm survive and get to where they need to go.If you take Clomid, waiting until the day after the last Clomid pill is taken before starting Robitussin is suggested.

Water:
6 glasses of water minimum along with all the other drinks! Really, yes - really!

The first mistake that couples make is assuming that a woman can get pregnant anytime. In reality, the conception window is very narrow - only about 5 days in any given menstrual cycle. Sperm, as a general rule, is said to be able to live up to five days in the vaginal canal, though t_hree days is a more realistic_ timeframe. The female portion, the ovum (or egg) only lives 24-48 hours. With these numbers, a woman is most fertile in the three days leading up to ovulation, the day of ovulation, and the day after ovulation.

The question that poses is obvious: When does a woman ovulate? If you'd like to subscribe to the old school, they'll tell you that every woman ovulates on day fourteen of her menstrual cycle. They're wrong, too. Every woman is different, so why should every menstrual cycle be the same? Some say that the best way to counter that is to just count back fourteen days from the day their next period is expected. Does this have to be so confusing? Not at all. If you'd like to have a good basic idea of when you ovulate, you should get a calendar. On that calendar, mark the date of your next expected period. Next, count backward from that date seventeen days. That will give you the date roughly three days before ovulation. Start having intercourse on that date and continue every other day until twelve days before your expected period. That should give you a reasonable chance at conceiving, but if you want a huge head start on the process, read on.

Cervical mucus is also a good indicator of ovulation. Right after menstruation, there will be little or no cervical mucus. As you approach ovulation, cervical mucus will get thick and extremely moist. During ovulation, you will usually observe what is referred to as "egg white cervical mucus." This is the most sperm-friendly mucus that a woman can have and it greatly increases the survival of sperm thereby increasing chances of pregnancy. In the case that egg white cervical mucus is never observed, there are products available to increase quality mucus production or even substitute for it. Evening primrose oil is an excellent product for increasing cervical mucus quality.

Also, per day take
• Folic Acid, at least 400 mg, but you can take up to 5000 mg (only this must be prescribed by a GP). I took 2 Folic Acid x 400mg per day in addition to the following, some of which already contain extra folic acid, as it is a perfectly safe supplement. New studies suggest folate can increase pregnancy rates, prevent miscarriage and can help sperm to have the correct balance of chromosomes. Avoid drinking tea and other drinks that contain tannic acid (tannin) whilst also taking aspirin. These may be drinks like your decaf green tea, or normal decaf tea - tannin is still in these drinks. A clue to what drinks contain tannin is if you take a sip and your tongue feels 'fluffy' - the fluffier, the more tannin in your drink.
• Coenzyme Q10 2 x 35 mg - promotes blood flow to the ovaries, creates great quality eggs (especially age-related egg-decline), helps prevent miscarriage (so take throughout pregnancy). Be careful when purchasing your Q10: some versions contain other supplements/added ingredients to make it work better, which you may not necessarily want. So check the small print. For e.g.: Tesco Q10 contains Vitamin E, which is fine before pregnancy, but some studies have shown Vit E can/may cause birth defects at high doses. Not sure if there is enough evidence, but you want to make sure you are taking supplements that are right for you. Q10 can also protect sperm from cell damage.
• 1 x 200 mg Selenium - helps promote implantation/helps embryos to stick! Prevents miscarriage (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy).
• 1 x 500 to 1000 mg Vitamin C - helps improve pregnancy rates. Helps prevent miscarriage (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy).(Don't take more than 1000mg per day, which is the best amount - more can cause stomach upset, etc). Vit C can also protect sperm from cell damage.
• 1 x zinc 15 mg - THE most important fertility supplement! Helps EVERYTHING! Helps prevent miscarriage, too (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy). Zinc helps with implantation.
• 1 x iron 14 mg - helps with quality of blood. Helps prevent miscarriage (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy).
• 1 x vit B complex - balances out your hormones and encourages pregnancy (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy).
• 1 x vit B6 10 mg - helps produce progesterone - the pregnancy hormone (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy). Some people get pregnant, but do not produce enough progesterone, so the pregnancy does not continue. So this could be a vital supplement for some ladies. I believe it helped my Gestone (progesterone injections) work better in my body, by helping my body to 'put' the Gestone where it was needed! B6 also strengthens the immune system.

Multi vitamins:
These can be great, but can contain Vitamin A which is a no no. You may be wondering why you should take all these things separately and not just settle for a multi vit? The answer is simple; a multi vit could not contain all of these things in the quantity you need. It is a bit of a bind and time-consuming sourcing all these separate supplements, but the extra time invested is worth it for the desired result. Imagine, a lot of people out there take a multi-vit anyway and they are not trying to get pregnant like you. Multi vits have the basic RDA as recommended for people NOT trying to conceive. People with fertility issues need to have a 'boost' more than a multi-vit can provide in MHO.

• You must be taking Pregnacare Conception (Pregnacare Plus is for pregnant ladies and also has slightly different ingredients, so take the 'Conception' variety, which has proven effect on conception rates)? You can take the Pregnacare Plus when you get pregnant!

• Royal Jelly - 3 x 500 mg per day. Helps produce fantastic eggs! Really great for both your fertility. Can increase sperm count!

• Bee Propolis - 1 x 500mg per day - acts like a natural antibiotic, gets rid of minute harmless (to us) germs, that may be harmful to a tiny embryo. Evidence suggests in IVF trials at has helped to increase pregnancy rates from 20% to 60%. The pollens also improved the ability of the eggs to withstand the incubation period. Bee Propolis can be beneficial to women with endometriosis.

All of the above are in addition to your Pregnacare Conception which contains a very small amount of L-arginine - It is perfectly safe to take Pregnacare CONCEPTION alongside (up to) 5000 MG folic acid - you can also get L-arginine from Holland & Barrett.

• L-Arginine - I took 500mg per day. L-Arginine helps the embryo(s) implant! Can help with sperm motility and sperm count!

• Alpha Lipoic Acid (ALA) - from H&B, another great supplement for cell division - helps the embryos divide/continue to make cells. Good for egg quality. It enhances the effect of vitamin C.

• Decaf Green tea x 4 cups per day - FULL of antioxidants, so makes the blood in the uterus as fresh as a daisy, gets rid of any bad toxins - take folic acid separately to any tea as tannin interferes with absorption.

• a handful of Brazil nuts every day after ovulation and/or embryo transfer - helps the embryos implant (Brazil nuts contain natural selenium)

• plenty of water - needed to flush out your system and help with blood flow and flush out ovaries of toxins.

• eat at regular intervals - so your body 'feels' a routine.

If you are not using fertility treatment - Buy an ovulation kit to help you know when you are ovulating. As soon as you ovulate, you can stop taking the EPO and start eating the Brazil nuts!

- No caffeine
- No alcohol
- No smoking
Each of the above 3 things reduce your chances by between 10% and 90%, fact.

If you have heavy or 'clotty' periods, or blood clotting issues (get this checked out by your GP) ask your fertility advisor about the following:

• If you are not allergic to aspirin, ask your GP if it's ok to take 75mg per day (no more because the stronger it is the less the effect! 75mg as been proven to be just right). It stops minute blood clots from forming in the uterus and staves off killer cells (which can kill the embryo) - Be careful if taking aspirin with EPO and fish oils and Q10 as they all have an effect on blood! Divide doses throughout the day and take your aspirin totally separately to your folic acid because aspirin interferes with folic acid absorption, for example, I take my aspirin just before I got to bed. You can take low does aspirin up until you are 36 weeks pregnant. You have to stop then, as you may go into labour at any time, so you need to have your blood able to clot! Low dose aspirin is available on the shelf in ASDA, Tescos, etc. Avoid drinking tea and other drinks that contain tannic acid (tannin) whilst also taking aspirin. These may be drinks like your decaf green tea, or normal decaf tea - tannin is still in these drinks. A clue to what drinks contain tannin is if you take a sip and your tongue feels 'fluffy' - the fluffier, the more tannin in your drink.

• Fish oils - High strength fish oils help the 'quality' of the blood in the uterus which encourages the embryos to wanna grow there. Make sure the fish oils are from the 'fish body' and not the fish's liver, as the liver type may contain mercury. So NO Cod Liver Oil! There are plenty of fish oils that are made from the body only - check the ingredients.

Your other half can take all of these except maybe for the B-Complex and B6, which are more for women in any case. Zinc, Royal Jelly, Bee Propolis, Folic Acid, Q10 and Arginine are the most important male protocol though - as I know what it's like getting men to take anything! You could start him off on a few of these and then maybe encourage him to take some of the others I have mentioned. Vitamin E is also good for his sperm. As it is an antioxidant, both of you could take vitamin E up until your pregnancy test, not after.

There may be absolutely NOTHING wrong with your partner, there was nothing 'wrong' with mine, but he felt he should 'boost' his sperm quality, which was already good, so that the resulting 'embryo' has really good set of chromosomes and all the right ingredients to make a baby - it still does take two.

There are a lot of supplements here! I took a batch in the morning with my breakfast and another batch with my lunch to divide it up, as it is a lot to swallow, literally! Once you're pregnant, you can revise what you need to take. HONEST, I DID TAKE THEM ALL.

No Artificial Sweetener -- Although there has been a great deal of debate, studies have found that artificial sweeteners, like *aspartame*, may be linked to cancer and decreased fertility. Aspartame has been linked with miscarriage. So avoid, or be very wary of Sugar free, diet, 'no sugar' foods and drinks.

Avoid Vitamin A in supplements and foods that are high in vitamin A, such as liver, but *Beta Caroten*e is a pigment in plants that is converted into vitamin A in the body naturally. The *corpus luteum* is very high in beta carotene, so it may be cardinal in the regulation of the reproductive cycle hormones. The Corpus Luteum is the yellow-pigmented glandular structure that forms from the ovarian follicle following ovulation. The gland produces progesterone through the second half of the menstrual cycle and into early pregnancy, which prepares and supports the uterine lining for implantation. Progesterone also causes the half-degree or more basal temperature elevation noted after ovulation. If the corpus luteum functions poorly, the uterine lining may not support a pregnancy. If the egg is fertilized, a corpus luteum of pregnancy forms to maintain the endometrial bed and support the implanted embryo. A deficiency in the amount of progesterone produced (or the length of time it is produced) by the corpus luteum can mean the endometrium is unable to sustain a pregnancy. This is called Luteal Phase Defect (LPD). It may be beneficial for some ladies to take Beta Carotene because of this.

*These two may be found in your main fertility supplement in any case, but they are worth a mention:*
Manganese
Deficiency may lead to defecive ovulation, and inhibit the synthesis of sex hormones. Manganese competes with iron for absorption. It is advisable to take manganese supplements with protein foods and vitamin C.

Magnesium
We need B1 and magnesium for energy production. Take with selenium, calcium, vitamin B6, and D to aid in absorption. Take with protein foods. Alcohol, tea, coffee, and smoking inhibit absorption.
Sources: kelp, green leafy veggies, tofu, legumes, rye, buckwheat, millet, molasses, brown rice, bananas, dried figs, dried apricots, nuts, barley, seafood, and whole grains.

Good luck and I hope that some of these things will help you and your partners.

Just a note, there has been a lot of talk about a painkiller that has been used around the time of Embryo Transfer that for some reason has aided implantation. This painkiller is called: *Piroxicam* and is marketed under the name of *Feldene*. Please ask your clinic if they are willing to trial this with you.
http://www.fertilityneighborhood.com/content/in_the_news/archive_1115.aspx

I have soooo much more information and to post it all here would be insanity as I'm sure you will all get bored of the stupidly long list, but if there's anything else, just ask.

Please don't hesitate to ask any questions - I will try to make the answers shorter than this!

Good luck all! x

/Links


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

blimey what a list!!! I'm now feeling a little stressed though because I'm not on hardly any of them. Might have to make a trip to Boots to get a few that might be good for me. Must cost a fortune though to do them all. 

Thanks for posting though.

bingbong x


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh, please don't feel stressed! That's not my intention! I just wanted to post a list of things that are known to help. It's up to you if you want to take the entire list, or consider things and tailor them more to your specific needs. I'm afraid I was confused as to why I'd never been pregnant and why my treatments had never worked, and because of this, I decided rather than using each IVF as a trial at near on £4k! I would rather cover all bases! ...it worked!

However, don't feel stressed about what you are and aren't taking, - get your clinic and/or Gp advice and just take what feels right for you!

Good luck hun!

A x


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi Angepbumps 

Thanks sooo much for the info, had ET today so think I'll carry on as I was until OTD 

Congrats on your pregnancy 

She  xxx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Good luck Shemonkey  

Angelbumps don't worry, I've calmed down now   It is so hard to know what to take etc. I wrote a list out of things on your list that I thought might be good for me to take and will go and see what I can find tomorrow. I'm a bit worried cos you said about having clots in af and I didn't know that might effect things so wonder if I should be taking asprin in case. 

There is always so much to think about! Really pleased that you took some control and it worked for you  

bingbong x


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Good luck to you too bingbong     xxx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi there!! Thanks both!   

Well, as for the clots, I know this is TMI, but here goes.... I used to get horribly painful periods AND they were always 8 days long. I used to laugh at women who said they got their period and it lasted about 3 days and the used Tampax super uber dooper light and then moaned!   I used to think 'if only!' The only thing that sorted it out was a combination of Evening Primrose Oil and Aspirin. Couldn't believe these simple things would change my periods. I think it was the aspirin that got rid of the clots in my period and the EPO made the blood lighter. This must mean that the blood that was in my uterus was nice and fluid and smooth, and it wasn't like that before. I also got good quality cervical mucus - never had this before either.

My clinic told me taking aspirin couldn't harm, but I did take it on their advice - I didn't just go and buy it. So I suggest you have a word with yours to see how they feel, but be warned: some of the clinics just don't believe in it, some of them do - just shows the inconsistencies with IVF treatment in the UK though doesn't it?

Hope this helps you a little with why I was saying the list has to be tailored to your specific needs...
Good luck to you both!!! Keeping everything crossed for you!

A xx


----------

